# Excell Pressure Washer – Model VR2522)



## justjeffb (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello!
I've had the Excell Power Washer (Model # VR2522) for about three years now. For the first two and a half years, it ran beautifully. Then, out of the blue, the cast assembly of the radial ring assembly shattered. The mechanic we took it to attempted to weld the assembly (which I now realize was the wrong thing to do!) and it lasted through about 30 minutes of power washing. The assembly then shattered again. To date, we have over $100.00 in repairs and the unit is still inoperable. To have the complete washer pump replaced is likely to cost much more than I should be putting into this power washer. It has a great Honda motor on it, though. Is my best bet to just sell the unit as is and purchasing a new power washer? I'm really not sure which way to go. Any help you can give me is appreciated. 
Thank you.
Jeff B.


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

Really worth nothing as is, all you have is a spare engine and hose. I would buy a pump, they can be had online for less than 150 bucks.


----------



## motorhead12 (May 1, 2013)

I would just buy a replacement pump. Since there's nothing wrong with the engine, that'd be a lot cheaper than a new unit.


----------



## MikoMcGreg (Feb 11, 2014)

I personally agree that this product is the one to beat by those that are out in the market...


----------

